# Dolce & Gabbana Animalier Eyewear Ad Campaign & Collection



## rupika (Feb 26, 2011)

​





Check out Naomi Campbell in the Dolce &amp; Gabbana Animalier Eyewear Ad Campaign. The collection is available in various shades for sunglasses as well as spectacle frames. We at YST especially loved the Red one that Naomi is wearing in the campaign. Check out the complete collection and the campaign here.


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice photos, but o wouldn't wear those sunglasses. They wouldn't suit me. Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanessadg (Jul 30, 2012)

This ad campaign is superb. It attracts my attention at first sight. I'm a great lover of frabjous and magnificent fashion eyewear. These collection is truly breathtaking. It captivates my heart.


----------

